# Training hard and my first kill



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

My field training setup and 1st kill and cooking





































Enviado desde mi VTR-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

What are you using for a back drop cloth in the catch box and how is it attached? That is one of the neatest portable catch boxes I've seen.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks.
Leather form an old wife handbag. It's hanging form a cord that goes form side to side of container. I must restore it because after some thousands of shots the center where is the target has some holes

Enviado desde mi VTR-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Dig your catch box.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

your catchbox is awesome! Good shooting I especially like the way you hang your paper targets


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry my $#@*()’l Like button isn’t likable


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Good shooting faca. Nice clean job preparing the meat as well. And like everybody else said, that's a neat portable catch box you have.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

man that looks delicious... and the more i see a scorpion, the more i want one.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

toygun said:


> man that looks delicious... and the more i see a scorpion, the more i want one.


Just go to pocketpredat.com and place your order. The Scorpion is so popular that they are sold out in everything except OD Green. Better get one before they are gone. Especially since the price is so reasonable.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------

